# Weird Plants



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello! My mom's birthday is coming up and she has a penchant for keeping exotic plants in our greenhouse back home. I went to one of the campus greenhouses and saw a whole lot of strange things but I'm wondering if you guys have any suggestions for weird flowering or non-flowering plants that I could give her  (and where I could find them). I can get one of the campus greenhouse plants if I trade them a bucket of compost, but I ... don't have a composter in my apartment lol.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

If you need compost let me know. I can help you with a small bucket. I'm in the process of working on my backyard garden.

There is a place called 'Grassroots' downtown. They sell worm composters that are in small rubbermaid bins. The worms will eat and compost your organic dinner scraps and 1. reduce waste 2. lots of compost over time 3. worms are IIRC bisexual so 2 worms are needed to produce an egg. Baby worms can be fed to fish or let them grow and speed up the composting process. 4. A wormbins population can double every couple months each time. Thankfully worms can sense thier enviroment and sizing and self regulate when they know thier home can't hold any more new worms and stop breeding (wish humans could do that). 

You another way to compost at home is with a small bin with a tight lid and put your stuff in and keep it in a sunny area and give it a small mix every day and throw some dirt from outside your apt. on the pile from time to time to mix things up.


----------

